# Exterminating/Controlling Springtails



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi,

The other day I noticed a bunch of little bugs crawling around on my Amazon Frogbit. From some internet research, and the fact that they jump around like crazy when they are disturbed, I think they are springtails.

I've included a pic I got.










I know they are harmless and can also serve as live food for fish like bettas, but they still freak me out. My tank is on my kitchen bar, so the idea of a few accidentally jumping out during a water change and colonizing the area around/under my kitchen sink makes me uncomfortable.

Even though I loved the Frogbit, I got rid of it all and have just been picking off any stragglers I've seen. I can see what I think are the babies crawling around on the white slime/fungus that is growing on my driftwood.

What are peoples experiences with these guys? Any tips for getting rid of them?

Thanks!


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

If you get any under a magnifying lens or microscope you should see their 'tail' (furculum) on the ventral side of their body and it should be forked if they are indeed springtails. But they most likely are. You need a damp space for them to grow. I wouldn't worry about your counter area unless it leaks water and constantly stays wet, in which case there would probably be more important things to worry about. They'll eat leaves, wood (probably eating other things that grow or gather on the wood and not the wood itself) and leftover food and organic debris that splashes up and stays somewhere above the water line. Taking away the food sources above water controls them. They can also jump pretty far, does your tank have a lid?


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

"Surprise bugs" are never fun but I think dbam is right, they won't live on your counter and a glass top should help prevent escapees


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys. I keep my kitchen pretty clean and dry so I guess I don't have to worry about them speading. 

The tank is a fluval flora so there is no rim and a glass top. 
It should be easy to keep the glass above the waterline clean. 

Anyway, I'm feeling more comfortable with this now. Haha
Thanks


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I culture springtails to feed my dart frogs and they look different than your picture.
The springtails I have are very small, skinny, white in colour and have a forked tail.
I've found them growing on the driftwood in a couple of my turtle tanks as well. 
They don't seem to harm anything and never get out of control.


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Hmmm, I think they are springtails. They look kind of like globular springtails to me.

Order Symphypleona - Globular Springtails - BugGuide.Net

Hopefully that's all they are...


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Generally the species in aquaria tend to be plumper than the skinnier species that are soil dwelling.


----------

